# Baby snapping turtles <3333



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My friend and I were out last weekend on a nature walk with biologists at a conservation area. Everything was beyond gorgeous. There were hundreds of birds, rare and common; frogs and snakes, protected plants and mammals. As we were walking back to the kiosk, someone pointed out to a blackish lump in the grass, and the biologist picked it up .... 

Yes, my heart immediately exploded from the cuteness. The little snapper was less than a week old. At first it didn't move because of the chilly temperature, but slowly it opened its eyes, moved around, and we got to hold this beautiful baby. 

Over the next three hours, we got to see two more babies, and then all were released back into the lake. Enjoy the pics! 








*Ye hoard of duckes ....*



*That colourful duck is a male wood duck, currently my favourite species of duck. They nest in trees, and are just stunning birds. *







*Woolleh BEAR *



*Leopard Froggie! *


*
And a leaf on the path .... *


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh wow they are soo cute! That was a lucky find. Sounds like you had a great time. It's cool you got to go with people who are biologists too, was it like a guided walk with biologists open to the public or were they just friends of yours?


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

They are so cute when they are little...too bad they grow up to be so mean!! We have a lot of them around my house and man they can be nasty!!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

It was open to the public, so anyone could go. I think it was put on by the Canadian Museum of Nature. There were many types of walks - plants, night animals, reptiles, birds, mammals. It was wonderful! And even better the area is very close to where I live


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your photos fleetfish I love those baby snapping turtles so adorable ! That looks like a great nature walk, we have a place here but not been yet need to get the family together soon and do the nature walk they provide. They have a frog pond I have heard that is awesome and turtles too I believe, got to see that for sure :-D 

We went not long ago to the city duck pond which was so much fun loved it, some of the ducks there would walk right up to you looking for the pellets you can buy to feed them, no bread though they say that bread can hurt the ducks which I did not know :shock: I need to research and find out why bread is bad for ducks.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Wow what awesome pics! I think those baby snappers are cute! @Perseusmom the reason bread is bad for ducks in basically the same reason potato chips are bad for us! They don't provide good nutrition plus it fattens them up and makes it hard for them to fly! Plus other effects that have more to do with the mess and having no natural fear of humans. But the biggest problem is it isn't good for them.


----------

